# NEW O.G.RIDER VOLUME 20 AVALIBLE



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

tell me how to order one Tony


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Aug 3 2008, 07:32 PM~11249541
> *tell me how to order one Tony
> *


SEND MONEY ADDRESS TWO.  

TONY PARKER
7517 CLYBOURN AVE
SUN VALLEY CALIF 91352

MONEY ORDER OR CHECK I DONT CARE.  
$20,00 DOLLARS SHIP TO YOU. :biggrin: 
AS SOON AS I GET THE M ONEY THE NEXT DAY I MAIL OUT YOUR DVD.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

you take paypal


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Aug 3 2008, 08:37 PM~11250134
> *you take paypal
> *


NOT RIGHT NOW , SORRY MAN,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

What's up with the site?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ke miras_@Aug 3 2008, 09:31 PM~11250694
> *What's up with the site?
> *


this company burned me i guess i gave them my money to rebuild my site 10 months ago , and they showed me a mok up and never seen nothing sense then.
i hate thoses's fuckers right now.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

how you doing Tony? hope all is well my friend!


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 08:34 PM~11250095
> *SEND MONEY ADDRESS TWO.
> 
> TONY PARKER
> ...



HERS THE IMFO TO ORDER PEOPLE.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You going to be selling them at Eylsain Park on the 17th???


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 4 2008, 08:30 AM~11253205
> *You going to be selling them at Eylsain Park on the 17th???
> *


ILL HAVE A GUY WALKING AROUND SELLING THEM. WITH MY CAMERA MAN.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Will you be in Vegas, need to pick up 17,18,19 & 20. Cover looks great to :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Aug 4 2008, 11:14 AM~11254727
> *Will you be in Vegas, need to pick up 17,18,19 & 20. Cover looks great to  :thumbsup:
> *


YES WILL BE AT THE SUPER SHOW.
SEE U THERE.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 08:46 AM~11253330
> *ILL HAVE A GUY WALKING AROUND SELLING THEM. WITH MY CAMERA MAN.
> *


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

any nudity? or just "regular" bikini contests?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 4 2008, 01:41 PM~11256184
> *any nudity? or just "regular" bikini contests?
> *



CRAZY BIKINI CONTEST. STREET LOW STYLE. TWO OF THEM. 
GREAT FOOTAGE UP CLOSE JUST LIKE IF U WERE THERE UP FRONT AND CENTER.


----------



## 831diamond (Apr 2, 2008)

mz.diamond from slm im on the back cover check me out much luv diamond


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 03:44 PM~11256209
> *CRAZY BIKINI CONTEST. STREET LOW STYLE. TWO OF THEM.
> GREAT FOOTAGE UP CLOSE JUST LIKE IF U WERE THERE UP FRONT AND CENTER.
> *


Okay, so nudity...yes or no? lol, don't wanna be watchin it in certain company and get some surprise chi chi's.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 4 2008, 02:47 PM~11256720
> *Okay, so nudity...yes or no? lol, don't wanna be watchin it in certain company and get some surprise chi chi's.
> *



no nudity. but its close.  

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 03:00 PM~11256868
> *no nudity. but its close.
> 
> WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> ...


Looks good I'll get mine at Elysain Park this month... Have you ever thought about a PG or G version???


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

this is pg, theres no nudity in here this time, just two bikini contest.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

I haven't seen an OG Rider in about 3 or 4 years...I'll try and get this one either in Vegas or Odessa...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 4 2008, 03:12 PM~11257006
> *I haven't seen an OG Rider in about 3 or 4 years...I'll try and get this one either in Vegas or Odessa...
> *


TELL ME SOMETHING WHAT MAKE YOU WANT 2 BUY THIS ONE AFTER 3 YEARS.
I JUST WANT 2 KNOW WHAT U LIKE ABOUT THIS ONE.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.  
10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
3 1/2 HOURS LONG NONE STOP CHICANO HIP HOP MUSIC.  
THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST EVER IF NOT THE BEST DVD WE HAVE EVER PUT OUT  .
YOU HAVE TO CHECK THIS ONE OUT FOR SURE,  
NONE STOP ACTION CAR CLUB INTERVIEWS  
SHOUT OUTS AND TONS OF HOT BABE'S. :biggrin: 
O.G.RIDER HAS BROUGHT IT TO YOU LIKE NOBODY ELSE HAS BEFORE. :0 
OH WE HAVE A TWO SIDED COVER IN A ULTRA CLEAR CASE, 
NOBODY ELSE HAS THAT EITHER. :0 
ALL THE PICS ON THIS DVD ARE SHOW'S WE FILMED HERE IN THIS DVD.  



















JUST GOT TO KNOW , DO YOU LIKE IT. !!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

A TONY GOOD LOOKING OUT ON COVERING THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC IN BAKERSFIELD


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

:0 great job O.G.Rider.........muah!

martha sanchez


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

by the way, wendys blt salad is the freshest! lol lol lol


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I would buy one if you take PAYPAL........Im sure a lot more people would buy it if you have paypal account. Its extremely easy! just set one up....we in 2008 lol...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Aug 4 2008, 10:11 PM~11261462
> *I would buy one if you take PAYPAL........Im sure a lot more people would buy it if you have paypal account. Its extremely easy! just set one up....we in 2008 lol...
> *



OK ILL SET ONE UP TOMORROW  . WERE IN 2008 LOL SMART GUY. :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 5 2008, 12:19 AM~11261547
> *OK ILL SET ONE UP TOMORROW  . WERE IN 2008 LOL SMART GUY. :biggrin:
> *


GREAT....IM A OG RIDER FAN HOMIE...THE DVDS ARE ALWAYS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMMN TONY JUST FINISHED WATCHING THE VIDEO AND THAT SHIT WAS OFF THE CHAIN!!! ILL BE EXPECTING A CHECK FOR THAT PROMO! J/K THE VIDEO WAS REAL COOL DOGG EVEN THOUGH YOU DIDNT PUT ANY OF MY CARS IN THERE! FUCKEN HATER! J/K :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 06:38 PM~11258913
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


where can i get one???


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 5 2008, 12:17 AM~11262315
> *where can i get one???
> *



FROM ME. 4 NOW.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 4 2008, 05:26 PM~11257132
> *TELL ME SOMETHING WHAT MAKE YOU WANT 2 BUY THIS ONE AFTER 3 YEARS.
> I JUST WANT 2 KNOW WHAT U LIKE ABOUT THIS ONE.
> *


nostalgia I guess, I gave my lil bro all of mine, Truucha don't come out no more, just haven't seen a lowrider DVD in a while...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

NOW ACCEPTING PAYPAL ....

MY GIRLS (MARTHA SANCHEZ)PAYPAL ACCOUNT IS = [email protected],
SEND MONEY



$20.00 WITH SHIPPING & HANDLING


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ALMOST SOLD OUT CANT BELEAVE IT. :0


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 06:23 PM~11278473
> *    :0
> *



I am gonna have to pick me up one....don't sell them all out...


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

TON, U NEED TO COVER OUR SUPERSHOW PARTY BRO...I REMEMBERED SEEING U ON THE 2006..OR WAS I JUST TOO DRUNK....


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

YEAH ILL DO THAT 4 SURE BUY ME SOME DRINKS, AND ILL BE THERE I COVERD THE LAST TIME 2006 AND 07 BUT I LOST THE DAMM TAPE FOR O7 THAT NITE AT A CASINO SOME WHERE.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 10:05 PM~11280166
> *YEAH ILL DO THAT 4 SURE BUY ME SOME DRINKS, AND ILL BE THERE I COVERD THE LAST TIME 2006 AND 07 BUT I LOST THE DAMM TAPE FOR O7 THAT NITE AT A CASINO SOME WHERE.
> *


DRINK IS NOT A PROBLEM...RO DRINK LIKE FISH....SOMEBODY BUYS SOMEBODY ELSE A DRINK THAT'S Y EVERYBODY'S DRUNK....U KNOW WHERE WE AT.....C U THERE....JOIN US TO CELEBRATE...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Aug 6 2008, 09:11 PM~11280201
> *DRINK IS NOT A PROBLEM...RO DRINK LIKE FISH....SOMEBODY BUYS SOMEBODY ELSE A DRINK THAT'S Y EVERYBODY'S DRUNK....U KNOW WHERE WE AT.....C U THERE....JOIN US TO CELEBRATE...
> 
> 
> ...



FRIDAY NITE OR SATURDAY NITE.  
ILL BE THERE


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

HEY TONY IS THE ONE WHERE WE (CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ) ARE AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALLIA AND DOLL-E GIRL BUSTS A FREESTYLE?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_...charset=UTF%2d8


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 6 2008, 09:05 PM~11280166
> *YEAH ILL DO THAT 4 SURE BUY ME SOME DRINKS, AND ILL BE THERE I COVERD THE LAST TIME 2006 AND 07 BUT I LOST THE DAMM TAPE FOR O7 THAT NITE AT A CASINO SOME WHERE.
> *


probably better that some of the evidence was lost :0 :0 :0 :ugh: cuz i know the family was actin like som fooz up in that mo fo uffin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Aug 7 2008, 09:36 AM~11283652
> *HEY TONY IS THE ONE WHERE WE (CENTRAL CAL ROLLERZ) ARE AT MOONEY GROVE PARK IN VISALLIA AND DOLL-E GIRL BUSTS A FREESTYLE?
> *


yeah yeah yeah. thats the one and she dose a good job two, it a real good dvd lots of action. all you guys are in there and all ur cars.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll get mine this Sunday Tony!!! OG Rider #1.....


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 3 2008, 09:06 PM~11249339
> *WELL HERE IT IS PEOPLE FINALLY.
> 10 GREAT SHOW'S ALL KINDS OF HOPPING CONTEST. 3 UNBELIEVABLE
> BIKINI CONTEST :0 , THE GIRLS HAVE GONE TOTALY WILD :biggrin: .
> ...


WHAT THE WHOLESALE PRICE ON A DZ


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

i'll even pay full price...... :biggrin: .......


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Imperial Valley in this one?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 13 2008, 06:11 PM~11337137
> *Imperial Valley in this one?
> *



no the next one 21 in sept otr at the vegas show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 09:08 AM~11331976
> *WHAT THE WHOLESALE PRICE ON A DZ
> *


????????????????????


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 13 2008, 07:36 PM~11337898
> *????????????????????
> *



IIIIII PMMMMMMM YOUUUUUU. :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

http://ogrider.com/


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

how much r they shipped


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 14 2008, 09:34 PM~11348616
> *        http://ogrider.com/
> *


Looks Good Tony!!! Who is doing your website?


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

some place in long beach. im looking 4 a nother place to finish it up.


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 15 2008, 09:35 AM~11351339
> *some place in long beach. im looking 4 a nother place to finish it up.
> *


TONY, YOU GOING TO SANTA ANA HIGH SCHOOL ON 08/17/08 TO FILM? I NEED TO BUY VOLUME 20! :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

this weekend fresno, sorry man


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

hey homie so do you have paypal account? lmk homie thanks!


----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

When are you going to be around the S.G.V area so i can pick up # 20 I just bought 1-19 again at the togethers show in azusa :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

YO TONY IT'S PAULE , 
I WOULD LIKE THE WOODLAND SHOW DVD BRO ..


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 20 2008, 12:07 PM~11393735
> *YO TONY IT'S PAULE ,
> I WOULD LIKE THE WOODLAND SHOW DVD BRO ..
> *



volume 21 bro comming soon


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

YO TONY GOOD LOOKING OUT ON THAT VOL. 20 PUTTING IT DOWN AT THE LATIN WORLD PICNIC HOMIE SEE HERE NEXT YEAR CINCO DE MAYO ESE


----------



## Lil Man 72 (Aug 3, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

tony i want to buy #20 and born in the east la can i send a check for both of them if so how much


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

TONY I WOULD LIKE TO GET A DVD OF THE WOODLAND SHOW .
WITH ROLLERZ ONLY AND RSHYDRAULICS INTERVIEW ........


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 22 2008, 11:50 AM~11412112
> *TONY I WOULD LIKE TO GET A DVD OF THE WOODLAND SHOW .
> WITH ROLLERZ ONLY AND RSHYDRAULICS INTERVIEW ........
> *



COMMING SOON NEAR YOU. LOL END OF SEPT MAN


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THIS DVD IS SELLING LIKE HOT CAKES.
thanks everybody 4 ur support on this one.


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

tony, whats up man, my name is pugz, im from baltimore md, and ive been watching your dvds for years now , i just wanted to tell you you do a awesome job, ill be in vegas this year and look forward to meeting you......pugz


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

i will take one, pm me your paypal please.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Aug 24 2008, 11:49 PM~11429420
> *i will take one, pm me your paypal please.
> *



just go to www.ogrider.com and you can buy them there. on pay pal.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Aug 25 2008, 08:13 AM~11430645
> *
> *


did ur dad like it or what. im going 2 see him tomorrow.


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

Yo Tony, good looking out on those videos, tell Martha thanks for da hook up! And gGRACIAS for that budweiser, aint nuttin better on a hot ass day, than a ICE COLD BEER! :biggrin: HIt the spot homeboy!!!!!!!!!See you around homie!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 24 2008, 07:59 PM~11427420
> *THIS DVD IS SELLING LIKE HOT CAKES.
> thanks everybody 4 ur support on this one.
> *


I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THE WOODLAND SHOW DVD BRO...


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 25 2008, 11:04 AM~11431919
> *Yo Tony, good looking out on those videos, tell Martha thanks for da hook up! And gGRACIAS for that budweiser, aint nuttin better on a hot ass day, than a ICE COLD BEER! :biggrin: HIt the spot homeboy!!!!!!!!!See you around homie!
> *


 thats cool home boy, next time two beers and a dvd. just 4 u. late my brother. glad u like the dvd.


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*What's up O.G. Rider!*

You should post up a small video clip of the latest DVD so people can get a little tease of what to expect.

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

You going to be selling these in Vegas? Think 21 might be ready by then? Hope to see you there.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Aug 25 2008, 05:27 AM~11430006
> *just go to www.ogrider.com and you can buy them there. on pay pal.
> *


i will do that asap thanks.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Aug 31 2008, 08:13 AM~11482579
> *You going to be selling these in Vegas? Think 21 might be ready by then? Hope to see you there.
> *


x2


----------

